# Doctor insists on my getting medical supplies from a certain company



## debodun (Jun 13, 2014)

I was recently diagnosed with mild sleep apnea. My doctor said I should get the CPAP equipment from a certain medical supply company. I told her I wanted to check with my insurance first to see what companies were in the "network". She became very defensive and said that any insurance should cover that. I did call my insurance and they gave me a list (3) of their network providers. 

A few days later I received a phone call from a medical equipment company that said everything was "all set". Apparently my doctor went ahead and it with them after I told her I want to consult with my insurance. I told them that they were not on the list of my insurance providers and that I had been informed that if I went "out of network" I could incur substantial financial penalties. All the phone rep said is "What is your address so we can send the equipment". 

I feel like I am being forced to accept medical supplies that my insurance won't cover. Is it normal for doctors to do this? What can I do?


----------



## rt3 (Jun 13, 2014)

Docs sometimes do this because they are assured you will get the supplies they have ordered. If you have dealt with the company, or are sure you will be getting the correct stuff, you can purchase them were you choose. This aspect is called Pharmacy Benefits Management, where the insurer will bid out to some medical company to get the best prices. Usually this is a good way to do things as the physical delivery only has to be done once. Your location. You should pick the one in your network or the one that gives you the best deal.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry to say but sleep apnea is a normal it is not a disease all the people who go to sleep labs have sleep apnea. Dog, Cat and Elephants have sleep apnea. When the CO2 levels in your blood gets low you stop breathing and when it gets a little higher you start again.
This is another medical scam. Ask any veterinarian about sleep apnea. Your doctor has a golf buddy who needs a new car.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

It doesn't sound normal to me.  A good doctor should work with the patient to see that they are provided the necessary equipment or drugs, within their health ins. coverage.  I would speak up, let the doctor know that you do not intend to pay out of network, unless he/she wants you to forward the bills to them.  CPAP machines should not vary that much in quality, IMO.  What may be the best price for the doctor, and a deal for the equipment provider, is not necessarily a good deal for the patient who has to pay. :dollar:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Dog, Cat and Elephants have sleep apnea.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 13, 2014)

I would get a second opinion (if possible, not another doc that your present one is associated with)... I had a friend with sleep apnea who didn't use the cpap equipment. Plus, if you search on the internet, you will find that there are OTHER inventions *(tested and approved) that are far less cumbersome and invasive than the CPAP machines... check it out... Good luck to you!!


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 13, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Sorry to say but sleep apnea is a normal it is not a disease all the people who go to sleep labs have sleep apnea. Dog, Cat and Elephants have sleep apnea. When the CO2 levels in your blood gets low you stop breathing and when it gets a little higher you start again.
> This is another medical scam. Ask any veterinarian about sleep apnea. Your doctor has a golf buddy who needs a new car.



I read an article on this, too, dOug...it is now 'trendy' to get this diagnosis... mayhaps, like with Big Pharma, the dr's get MUCHO kick backs from Rxing certain pills...especially those having to do with 'anxiety'...


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 14, 2014)

The word KICK-BACK COMES TO MIND !

But perhaps there is nothing to be done about it, and perhaps it is far more common that we would like to think. 

Good Luck in solving your problem !

My advice , just do what the Dr suggests and forget about it, less stress.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 14, 2014)

If you receive anything in the mail that you didn't order, by law, you don't have to pay for  it and you don't have to return it. I  would not even answer the company that the dr. ordered from. Buy from one on the insurance company's list.


----------

